# leaving the kayak at home



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

hi all,ive decided that this week im leaving the kayak at home an im travelling to the isle of anglesey for a bit of fishing off the holyhead breakwater,i havent fished this venue before and i have thought about it for a while now-weather permitting of course!this is the breakwater








im going armed with fresh lug an rag worm baits and mackeral as ive heard there are lots of big congers there,they make a nice dinner :lol: 
im going for twelve plus hours either the wednesday or thursday uk time  i will put a report up on how we get on yes we ive got the mrs coming to  she will be fishing aswell have a little competition between us on the biggest fish and most species caught 8) all for fun though :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

are you talkin about conger eels?


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> are you talkin about conger eels?


yes matey the very ones,ive heard and people have seen some 5foot an 6 footers coming off there  so im planning a trip after one  its very rocky ground (tackle graveyard)  but with a few rotten bottoms it shouldnt be to much a problem :lol:


----------

